# Construction Management Software (Web Based)???



## mjenkins144

Has anyone found a good source for web-based construction management software that is available to host on your own server? I like many of the features of myonlinetoolbox.com, however, we would like to host on our own server and be able to customize and integrate some accounting features. 

I have done many searches, but seem to keep coming up with hosted services.

-Mike


----------



## ELMS

Mike - 

Do you have other needs or issues other than customization needs that make you want to host your company's web based construction software?


----------



## mjenkins144

I want the software to be web based because I believe it would be the most practical for my situation. It would be somewhat easily customizable/adaptable for multiple interfaces (web browser, phone, etc...) and multiple users. It is also somewhat easily changable, this is important to me because I know there will be many changes over time.

Another reason i would like to host on one of our local servers is because i would like to be able to attach files to jobs. I know, many hosted services offer this feature... I want one copy, localy that can be attached to a job file and/or that i can open from a shared folder on our server and edit.

I would also like to intigrate user management and security settings with our local users and security. 

There is not a hosted service that is truely customizable. It is important to me that the program flows smothly, that there are permissions so some users can only see certain features, and that reports, forms, letters, etc. are formatted in a certain uniform way.

I am looking for something at least close to what I want. I have a background in programming so chages to suit my needs are not a problem. I do not have the time or will to start from scratch. I know i am asking for a lot here, but like i said, i just need a start.


----------



## ELMS

It sounds that your are looking for a true open source solution. I am aware of CRM solutions that are open source, but not a specific construction managment solution.

As you mentioned, file attachments to projects is available through many solutions, including ELMS. You can do exactly what you want via the web as opposed to a shared folder on your network.

User managment security is also built into many solutions, including ELMS. We can currently turn on/off any single feature in our systems to give a totally customized bundle of functionality. I am sure other applications will do the samething.

Being able to customize the application yourself is a big request as the source code is proprietary. There are possibly some options available to you including.


1. Access to the database for custom reporting and anlaysis. ELMS creates a seperate database for each customer. We do not use a shared database environment. Other vendors may do the same thing. We have, under special circumstances, given customers direct access to their database where they can write their own reports or fill their own spreadsheets.

2. Have your application vendors supply customized web services that give you an interface into the application functionality. This is the basis for the integration between ELMS and QuickBooks.


Good luck with your search. I am always interested to learn what is out there or if there is ever anything we can do to improve our own product line.


----------



## MOTB

*why you do not want to host & program on your own?*

Appreciate the compliment for our platform. I like that you already believe in hosted solutions, so you are definetely in the right direction (in my opinion of course). However, I have two comments to make. The first is that we are a platform which allows you (if you wish) to connect to other members (like your subcontractors) and even purchase suppliers and homeowners. In order to get us, you have to think of us like a hybrid of Quick books and FaceBook-LinkedIn connectivity. You eliminate the possibility of easily connecting to others as soon as you host it yourself. Also, once you start customizing you become a solutions provider as opposed to a service provider in contracting. There is no way you will be able to keep up with changing technology when you are on your own, of without spending a lot of money and extra time with additional resources. Our programming life is not that easy when it comes to customer expectations and technology that is changing every day. It would be nice if you stay with us as opposed to trying to tackle the issues on your own. Feel free to reach out to us directly within my platform since I have to be somewhat reserved in my replies on operational directions due to competitive advatange positioning. But thanks for the intial reference either way. We love seeing the evolving tech savvy contractors getting it! Good luck either way.
Brian


----------



## MOTB

*MPS seems like some awfully big stuff*



paperwork said:


> check out the products offered by m project systems


 I went to the site and it seems like a competitor of the old Master Builder. Rather big and complex. I say this becuase you have to first find a reseller, and there is no pricing. That usually indicates that it is a consulting based sale. I may be wrong if I missed it on the site, but it didn't come across as an out-of-the-box answer for the small to midsized guys. Brian


----------



## modterry

*What did you End Up Finding for PM software ?*

Just wondering what program you found that suited your needs ?

Terry



mjenkins144 said:


> Has anyone found a good source for web-based construction management software that is available to host on your own server? I like many of the features of myonlinetoolbox.com, however, we would like to host on our own server and be able to customize and integrate some accounting features.
> 
> I have done many searches, but seem to keep coming up with hosted services.
> 
> -Mike


----------



## mjenkins144

We didn't find anything that was exactly what we wanted so we decided to have it made. It will be done in a couple of weeks, i was going to follow up on this post then. I will set up a sample site to show others what we came up with.


----------



## Noble

mjenkins144 said:


> We didn't find anything that was exactly what we wanted so we decided to have it made. It will be done in a couple of weeks, i was going to follow up on this post then. I will set up a sample site to show others what we came up with.


Hello, I am new here  Anyone know much about the Contractors Software Group? I have been studying estimating software products now for about 2.5 weeks..and tried out several free demo, and had over the phone presentations...

the bottom line is you have to commit to one and just learn how to use it.. many seem overwhelming at first...

I think I am going with these guys : Contractor Software group...Jknutsen and associates

Because, they fully integrated into scheduling and accounting, and you can upgrade as your business grows and your needs change later at only the difference in costs.. The "simple series" seems to be the best fit for small re- modelers like myself... If anyone has any input on this topic, that would great... I haven't actually made a purchase just yet, but probably will by tomorrow... I just need to make the jump...the software is $1495.00...he has other options all the way up 10k- for big businesses

I have looked at Pro Est 11, they are $1500-4500, you have Planswift (I like this one too), I believe its 995.00...Contractors office at 595.00...not a bad looking system. Clear Estimates is 59.00 a month..but you can buy for 395.00 with not support if you wish...most of these are databased driven with templates than can be manipulated. But it's the learning curve...that appears to be a little painful...but once set up I think they will be excellent tools

I use quickbooks for accounting, but this guy has me convinced one day I will need to switch because it's not directly connected to my estimating (Business) software..which produces current and actual bottom line numbers , that QuickBooks can not do for you..something to ponder


----------



## diesel52

*Advantagebids*

There is a brand new company that might provide what you are looking for. Advantagebids.com is a web based service, built and designed by a GC. They claim they will customize to meet individual needs. Top tier program is only $85/mo. No upfront cost or long term contract. Might be worth a try. Sometimes these startups can be very accommodating. Good luck


----------



## Noble

diesel52 said:


> There is a brand new company that might provide what you are looking for. Advantagebids.com is a web based service, built and designed by a GC. They claim they will customize to meet individual needs. Top tier program is only $85/mo. No upfront cost or long term contract. Might be worth a try. Sometimes these startups can be very accommodating. Good luck


 
Thank you Diesel...I will take a look...

I bought the CSG software and was disappointed. ( that is all I am going to say publicly)

So I am back to square one....

BTW: Anyone buying software via the Internet, I encourage you to read their return policy. If they don't have one, ask! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOTB

*some things are like looking in a mirror, no way to customizations*

I glanced at the site and some of the items are like looking in the mirror, at least from a marketing perspective. I am encouraged to see when companies copy our philosohies (whether intentional or not) since this is what we have been preaching for a few years now. Biggest drawback which will not work over time, is to do any customizations. There are just too many topics associated with this for it to work effectively in a cost-senstive, collaborative environment. And keep in mind that my previous business had tens of thousands of users, with collaboration ... and customizations would have prevented that from happening. Look forward to running into you on the battlegrounds.
Brian


----------



## CementCreek

PlanSwift offers a good choice for this. It is not open source however they do have a software developers kit which can allow you to make your own plug-ins. I've found if you need something there is probably 50 others who need it too so it works great if one person develops it instead of everybody reinventing the wheel.

You should be able to give them a call and talk to the development team. I bet they can show you what can be done.


----------



## Buildology

*Noble What was the problem with CSG Simple?*

I was looking a while back and settled on CHS. Custom Homebuilders Solution
PM me if you would rather.


----------



## ELMS

mjenkins144 said:


> We didn't find anything that was exactly what we wanted so we decided to have it made. It will be done in a couple of weeks, i was going to follow up on this post then. I will set up a sample site to show others what we came up with.


I am interested to hear how everything is progressing. I understand the time and effort it is going to take. I am sure modterry and motb have a few stories of their own.


----------



## Magic Hammer

I've tried to use My Online Tool Box and it just doesn't work for me.
I guess what I need is a Customer Relationship Management program that will then let me mange it as a project after they sign. Also, be able to upload the job files (Contract, scope of work, drawings, permits pictures, etc.) for the project online, since we have remote offices.
Let me know if anyone finds this software.


----------



## brandonriffel

I think it is best to go with a hosted solution for any new application. You can find options that will let you customize and integrate with your in-house applications. You can either pick a program that is fully managed by the provider, or get a virtual server, or share server and have it host whatever app you want.

Bringing a new system in-house is reckless and not forward thinking. No matter what you do (unless you are made of money), you can't provide the bandwidth or level of high availability that a hosted provider can. Go with a big name (rackspace, Amazon, Google, Microsoft, 1and1) that won't just go out of business.

Pick an service that provides a mobile interface. Even if you aren't wanting it right now, YOU WILL, and your customers will.


----------



## MOTB

*Another alternative to hosting providers*



brandonriffel said:


> I think it is best to go with a hosted solution for any new application. Go with a big name (rackspace, Amazon, Google, Microsoft, 1and1) that won't just go out of business.


 Rackspace is really good and we initially were using them. However, depending on how much money you want to spend, you may want to go with a slightly lower tier service, but still much more than enough for a contracting business. The one we use for hosting MyOnlineToolbox is MaximumASP and I have absolutely no complaints on uptime, scheduled maintenance and the cost. Rackspace is a big supporter and award winner in the Microsoft environments and was their 2009 Partner of the Year.
Brian


----------



## ECO-IT

What you're really asking is to have access to an application that you'll own and run locally. That's easily done via Citrix with ICA clients. In essence, load the accounting application of your choice on an in-house Citrix server, configure PC's, laptops, etc to access your accounting app via Citrix. In addition, you'll also have remote access via the internet for remote users. Benefits are you won't have the ongoing colo fees and you won't have the limitations of signing on with a hosted application. Happy to assist if interested.

- Dave Dozier


----------



## MOTB

*Limitations with a hosted solution not so bad*



ECO-IT said:


> What you're really asking is to have access to an application that you'll own and run locally. That's easily done via Citrix with ICA clients. In essence, load the accounting application of your choice on an in-house Citrix server, configure PC's, laptops, etc to access your accounting app via Citrix. In addition, you'll also have remote access via the internet for remote users. Benefits are you won't have the ongoing colo fees and you won't have the limitations of signing on with a hosted application.


 Using "limitations" here is way too loosely worded. While you indicate there may be limitations, what you do not realize is that most contractors are mobile and do not have the time and money to install, manage and support a system that they will own. While this blanket statement can be used in other industries, the contracting industry is not one of them. From your company website, I can tell that your focus is more technology based (which is fine), but most contractors need a simple solution that can be accessed anywhere, and one where maintenance and upgrade topics are not on their mind. In my opinion, a hosted SaaS (Software-as-a-Service) solution is perfect for the majority of the contractors.
Brian


----------



## brandonriffel

I totally agree, putting something in house is a recipe for disaster if you are a small to medium size business of any kind. Unless you have the resources to to manage the software and hardware in house, and options to provide reliability in house, you are setting yourself up for heartbreak.

Another good option, if you'd like somebody local to talk to about SaaS is your ISP. Many of them offer some sort of server or website hosting options. Nearly all of them have a business services department that would be willing to talk to you and make suggestions, probably free of charge.


----------



## ELMS

We are currently installing our solution on-site for a customer and talking with another regarding the same type of setup. The driving factor appears to be comfort in having control of both the application and data as well as the idea of purchasing a tangible product as opposed to a monthly service. I feel fortunate that we are able to provide both types of configurations, but always recommend the hosted solution. I am not sure why it surprises me each time I hear a potential customer ask about putting the solution on-site.


----------



## brandonriffel

I think it will take a while for the idea of having your data and applications hosted to become more widely accepted. People have a warm, fuzzy feeling knowing that they have their stuff on site. When in fact it should be the opposite. Who can provide a better operating environment, an organization whose business isn't hosting data or one that is.....


----------



## MOTB

*The perception of control on-site is just that, perception*



ELMS said:


> We are currently installing our solution on-site for a customer and talking with another regarding the same type of setup. The driving factor appears to be comfort in having control of both the application and data as well as the idea of purchasing a tangible product as opposed to a monthly service. I feel fortunate that we are able to provide both types of configurations, but always recommend the hosted solution. I am not sure why it surprises me each time I hear a potential customer ask about putting the solution on-site.


 What is funny is that I equally hear just the opposite. Most small businesses usually have their data stolen from disgruntled (soon to be) ex-employees, or perhaps looser it by not even doing proper backups because they are busy. Updates are skipped due to a host of reasons. And god knows what feels tangible by just having it loaded on the computer. In my mind, it is the value one receives sort of the debates of owning versus leasing. I have used an online accounting system for years, for multiple businesses, and couldn't care less where it was installed, but I can assure you I have had all the control one would need. It all boils down to perception, cost and true effectiveness of the application if it is server based versus plug-and-play hosted. And from our (software company) side of the table, it boils down to the type of customer and number of customers one targets. Anything installable requires a different focus with usually a higher cost, while hosted can be provided by a lower cost alternative. I quess the good news is that there are more than a million contractors who run their business on pen-paper-napkin-drywall and a hodgepodge of things. I will tell you what, you take 49% of the people who will go for the server based side and I will shoot for the 51% who want a hosted software-as-a-service. :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMS

MOTB said:


> it boils down to the type of customer and number of customers one targets. Anything installable requires a different focus with usually a higher cost, while hosted can be provided by a lower cost alternative.



You are singing to the choir here. 

I do however believe that a customer with 20+ seats, in house staff and infrastructure to support such a product may find it more cost effective to bring it in house as opposed to a much smaller contracting company with fewer employees will find it much more cost effective to pursue a hosted solution.


----------



## thecexec

*Construction Management*

No self promotion


----------



## mjenkins144

Really? 8 months later?


----------



## brandonriffel

Did I self promote? I can't even see my post now. Hey, cut me some slack on the delay, we had our second boy a few months ago and he spent 10 days in the NICU. Posting on CT wasn't at the top oft list the last 6 months or so.

Sent


----------



## insink71

*Sorry in advance...*

While I will apologize up front for posting to a long-time dead thread, I just found today [albeit it was released 2013] what looks to be what the OP was originally looking for. Anyway, here is the link: http://estimate.wanhive.com .. only a couple years late.

Rob


----------

